# Looking for a Polish sausage recipe.



## kawboy (Dec 19, 2018)

As a kid almost all our venison was ground for sausage. It was always called simply 'Buck-sausage'. I would like to try to make some. All my surviving elder just remember it as buck-sausage. I called the meat market that we got the seasonings from and actually did the smoking. All they could tell me is that they've always done either Polish or Country style for venison. I'm thinking it may have been the Polish, it was reddish colored. What would be a good recipe for a I'm assuming a German style venison Polish sausage? It's a very German area around our homestead, so I'm guessing it is a German style. I've got a new grinder/stuffer straining at the reins wanting to make some sausage this weekend. I've got a ton of Tender-quick, but open to anything.


----------



## tropics (Dec 19, 2018)

You would have to add pork fat to the venison
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/turkey-kielbasi-fresh-smoked.282067/
Richie


----------



## kelbro (Dec 19, 2018)

2:1 venison to pork ratio is how we did it.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 19, 2018)

kielbasa is the Polish word for sausage..

https://duckduckgo.com/?q=kielbasa+++site:smokingmeatforums.com&t=h_&atb=v117-3&ia=web


----------



## kawboy (Dec 20, 2018)

So, I'm just looking for a Polish sausage recipe? Are there variations among regions?


----------



## daveomak (Dec 20, 2018)

Did you click on the link I put up ???    And yes each town has it's own recipe(s) as does each household... AND they think their recipe is the best...


----------



## kawboy (Dec 20, 2018)

daveomak said:


> Did you click on the link I put up ???    And yes each town has it's own recipe(s) as does each household... AND they think their recipe is the best...


Gave it a quick glance, I'm at work(shhhhhhhh..........). I'll look at it closer later. Thank you.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 20, 2018)

I'm retired and sitting here listening to news and drinking coffee...  I'm giving my dog some beef fat treats from a roast I cooked, sous vide, the other day...  Whoops !!!!  It's time to take out the garbage....   BBL....


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 20, 2018)

The word Kielbasa is Polish for sausage. So although there is very likely a German pork sausage flavored with Garlic and Black Pepper, with, as some regions add, Marjoram and sometime Mustard seed, it would not be called Kielbasa.
Below is an authentic generations old Kielbasa recipe that a friend posted. It is Exactly like the stuff we ate as kids from the Polish Delis in NJ.
I add .5 grams of Marjoram and smoke half and leave half for Fresh or White Kielbasa. White is great grilled or, more traditional, simmered in Sauerkraut...JJ

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/kielbasa-start-to-finish-for-chef-jimmy.129813/


----------



## kawboy (Dec 20, 2018)

Ok, looking at the suggested links, they all look duller and firmer than I remember. Could this be from the venison in ours making it dark red and loose? Or mom just cooking the bejeezis out of it because it was venison?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 20, 2018)

Most likely, the venison sausage was loose because it  was low in fat, <20%. Yes the dark color was from the dark red venison. Suggestions above was 2 to 1, venison to pork. This will be very lean. I would suggest 1 to 1 or 2 to 1 with you sourcing and adding 1/2 part Pork Back Fat...JJ


----------



## rjob (Dec 20, 2018)

https://www.meatsandsausages.com/sausages-by-country/polish-sausages
Try the above link for history and different types of polish sausages. A bit of read but good information.


----------



## kawboy (Dec 21, 2018)

rjob said:


> https://www.meatsandsausages.com/sausages-by-country/polish-sausages
> Try the above link for history and different types of polish sausages. A bit of read but good information.


You are not wrong! Good read.


----------



## rjob (Dec 21, 2018)

kawboy said:


> You are not wrong! Good read.


glad it was helpful


----------

